# Muay Thai Post Training



## Jutt- (May 25, 2007)

Hello there.

I've been training once a week in Muay Thai , for the past 3 weeks.

Due to wanting to learn the art a couple more time's a week , and my current Dojo only offering the one session a week ( which is fair enough  ) , I've found another Dojo in which to find classes another 2 times a week.

Naturally , being a novice to  it all, my thigh muscles feel strained after the session for a few days , which would prevent maximum enjoyment when I take extra sessions a week.

Can anyone recommend any excerises or solutions to this problem please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## searcher (May 25, 2007)

Strained in what manner?   From beatings?  From high repetitions?  Give me some more info.


----------



## Jutt- (May 26, 2007)

Hi there , thanks for the reply.

I think it's down to the fact , that I haven't realy done anything , that involves the legs or any high amount of fitness for that matter.


----------



## mrhnau (May 26, 2007)

If it were me, I'd stick with once a week for a while, at least until your legs get a bit better conditioned. Over time, you will be getting a bit less sore and able to handle more classes. Until then, just enjoy what you are doing now


----------



## bluemtn (May 26, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> If it were me, I'd stick with once a week for a while, at least until your legs get a bit better conditioned. Over time, you will be getting a bit less sore and able to handle more classes. Until then, just enjoy what you are doing now


 

That's the best advice I can think of...  It probably won't take too long for you to work up to more days, but for now, you don't want to feel "burned out" from doing so much with such a physically demanding class.  Best wishes with your training!


----------



## Jutt- (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Definitely seems logical to me


----------



## ..n.. (May 30, 2007)

i've been doing MT for about 8 months now and , like anyother sport, you have to let yourself ease into it.  With no previous martial art experience its been interesting getting a feel for whats required for proper conditioning, especially with the smaller muscles in the hips and hip flexors.  More to the point It takes time to get yourself into shape so don't worry.  And start running asap, youll need it.


----------

